# فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

السؤال:
هل يجوز أن يقوم سائق ميكروباص بتوصيل قسيس من بيته إلى كنيسة مخصوص؟

الجواب:

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد؛

فلا يجوز لكَ ذلك؛ لأن ذلك من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، فإذا علمتَ -مثلاً- أنه يذهب إلى خمارة فتوصيله حينئذٍ حرام، والكنيسة أشد من ذلك؛ فما يفعلونه فيها ويأمرون به من الكفر أعظم؛ فلا يجوز لكَ أن تعين على ذلك.

http://www.salafvoice.com/article.php?a=4255​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

*الإثم والعدوان!!
ويسمع كده سواق الميكروباص من دول يقوم يروح ع اقرب كنيسه يفجرها ولا يهدها ولا حتى يرش مية نار ع بناتها
وبعدها يرجعوا يتكلموا ع سماحة الاسلام 
يا ريت كان البرهامي جاب منك عشره يا شيخ*


----------



## MAJI (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

هذه الفتوى معمول بها من زمان 
وحصلت مع اقربائي كانوا في عمان حينما ركبوا التاكسي سألهم سائقها على وين ؟ ولما اجابوه الى الكنيسة , اوقف التاكسي وقال لهم انزلوا انا لا اوصل الى الكنيسة ,
وهؤلاء لم يكونوا قسسة بل مسيحيين عاديين فما بالكم لو كان قسيسا ؟!!!!!
عندهم فوبيا من المسيح 
سبحانك يارب 
هو لم يعنف احدا ولا اتباعه 
لكن اسمه فقط يرهبهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وهم الارهابيين حملة السيوف والبلطات ومستعدين دائما لاراقة الدماء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## إسرافيل (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

هذه فتوى وليست من القرءان


----------



## اليعازر (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*




إسرافيل قال:


> هذه فتوى وليست من القرءان



ولكنها تستند الى القرآن والسنة، فلا فتوى تصدر دون الاستناد إليهما...إذا العلة في المرجع.


----------



## noraa (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

يا جماعة لو حد كان اتفرج حالا على برنامج الحقيقة بتاع الابراشى كان شاف الخناق على الفتاوى وتكذيبهم لبعض ويقولو ان القتوة تتغير


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

هذا هو الاسلام 
كرة وعدم تقبل الاخر
الاسلام لا يمكن ان يعيش مندمجا فىاى مجتمع لانة بلا منطق


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*



إسرافيل قال:


> هذه فتوى وليست من القرءان


* سيان*
*تنفذ ام لا*
*ولسه يا اسلام ياما هينضح منك*
*على راى المثل*
*الاناء ينضح بما فيه*​


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

بسال نفسي حاجه زي الفتاوي دي ضروري قوي كانت تخلي كل مسلم ومسلمه يفكر 
فين الحب والسماحه في اللي بيعلموهلهم ده
فين السماحه في كده 
هل ده دين حق ؟!!! اللي يقول كده 
سؤال حطيته واتمني كل مسلم او مسلمه هيمر من هنا وانا عارفه انهم كتير بيعدو وبيدخلو اتمني انهم يسالوه لنفسهم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

*يوم بعد يوم يتضح هشاشه التعاليم المحمد 

فعلا الاسلام الي زوال بس اذا فكرو فيه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

اقولكم ليه الكنيسة اشد كفرا من الخمارات
لان الكنيسة كلها مسيحين لكن الخمارات كلها مسلمين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

وبيسألوا الفتنه الطائفيه اساسها مين ؟

فعلا ونعمه التسامح والتعاون والوحده الوطنيه

اخربوها اكتر يا شيوخ الاسلام الفاسد الارهابي


----------



## MAJI (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*




إسرافيل قال:


> هذه فتوى وليست من القرءان


الفتاوى ؟
كل المسلمين يعيشون على فتاوى شيوخهم .
كل المسلمين يعتمدون على الفتاوى لتقرير مصير اخرتهم .
كل المسلمين في النهاية يعبدون شيوخهم .
وكل الشيوخ يستعبدونهم


----------



## emad62 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*



إسرافيل قال:


> هذه فتوى وليست من القرءان


 

*السادات قتل بفتوى*
*سلمان رشدى ابيح دمه بفتوى*
*وكتير*
*من الفتاوى كانت السبب قى القتل والدماء*

*بعدين*
*تاعالى نرجع*

*ماهى الشووط الواجب توافرها فى المفتى*
*اى مفتى*

*اولا *
*ان يكون عالم االقران والسنه وامور الدين*
*ثانيا*
*ان يكو رجلا مشهود له بعلامه وصلاحه الاسلامى*

*اذن*
*من يصدر الفتوى*
*عالم اسلامى*
*درارس للقران والشريعه والاحاديث والفقه*
*مشهود له بعلمه*
*نرجع اشى الى اصله*
*الفتوى مصدرها القران والسنه والشريعه والفقهه*​


----------



## emad62 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*



MAJI قال:


> الفتاوى ؟
> كل المسلمين يعيشون على فتاوى شيوخهم .
> كل المسلمين يعتمدون على الفتاوى لتقرير مصير اخرتهم .
> كل المسلمين في النهاية يعبدون شيوخهم .
> وكل الشيوخ يستعبدونهم


 



*الشيوخ يستخدمون عقول المسلمين *
*بدلا من نعالهم الباليه*​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامي : لا يجوز توصيل قسيس إلى الكنيسة لان الكنيسة أشد كفرا من الخمارات ! شاهدوا المحبة وانشروها*

*يارب إغفر لهم فهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون، يارب إهديهم إلى طريق الخلاص، يارب أنر لهم دروبهم وأدخل فيهم سلامك ومحبتك ولا تجعل آخرتهم جهنم بجاه اسم ابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح. آمين*


----------

